# Introduced animal species



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen any introduced animal species other then the usually (fox, rabbit, hare and feral pig etc) I mean I've heard that there are some deer and buffalo populations in Australia!. If you have seen anything crazy or weird please also let me know where - so i can check them out. Its crazy to think that we also are supposed to have small populations of hedgehogs!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2009)

There are well established, and abundant populations of samba dear in the vic High country. They are originaly from India or South Africa I think.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 27, 2009)

Check out the vids on youtube of the black cats (panthers) seen in the blue mountains, my brother in law swears that he saw one just north of melbourne aswell.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, I have a good friend who has lived for years in my area, and swears he saw a Big cat up here. I havn't seen any though...


----------



## adbacus (Apr 27, 2009)

Seen plenty of Mynah birds all over the place


----------



## Noongato (Apr 27, 2009)

Hedgehogs??! That would be awesomeness, untill it starts eating native things, but still be cool to see one of those up close


----------



## Sawowie (Apr 27, 2009)

when i was out in central Auz i saw some wild cammels and horses. i also saw a cammel that had been hit by a car :shock::shock:!!! i cant imagine how the car would have come out coz the cammel had hardly a scratch on it :shock:!


----------



## evil_red_head (Apr 27, 2009)

I live just out of Ipswich in qld on 15 acres however quite residential. Last year we had a male Fallow Deer trying his luck with my 3 dexter steers. There are a few herds around the area but apparently this fellow has been harrassing local cattle for a few years now. He was shot by the council last year after chasing my cows down the street into neighbouring suburb.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 27, 2009)

What about dingos.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 27, 2009)

they arent introduced


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 27, 2009)

we have red deer fallow deer hog deer and sambar deer. we also have goats, pigs and hares. and a huge amount of introduced birds, bugs and reptiles. as well as trout, carp, red fin, salmon, mosquito fish gold fish and koi. thats a short list of animals ive seen


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 27, 2009)

cane toad and two geckos intrediuced asian house gecko and morning geckos


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 27, 2009)

deer, camels, water buffalo, and a few yowies!


----------



## zack13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> they arent introduced


 
Um they are. It was just thousands of years ago but still introduced do not originate from australia.


----------



## beefa270 (Apr 27, 2009)

squirrels would be great hunting targets !


----------



## discomat (Apr 27, 2009)

i saw a yettie once


----------



## Australis (Apr 27, 2009)

European Bees, various other insects.... and fish.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 27, 2009)

Sparrows and starlings. I hate them!!!
Rats love them tho....


----------



## mark57 (Apr 27, 2009)

I watched a documentary that suggests that dingos were imported from Thailand many years ago ,as their dna is the same as wild thai dogs that roam free in towns and citys in Thailand.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 27, 2009)

dingos are not so much introduce as they wandered over befor the continets fully seperated they were not brought here by man and there fore are not introduced.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 27, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Hedgehogs??! That would be awesomeness, untill it starts eating native things, but still be cool to see one of those up close



They're really boring and can escape from anything!
They're every where in NZ and when I was a little kid I used to catch them and keep them, and man they can climb!
I only kept the ones that came out at day time, as they were usually sick, but some how they would escape, which is good as I would rather them be in the wild now than in a cage, they don't pose much of a threat to the few native animals we have over there.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 27, 2009)

Dingos play a very important ecological role. Regardless of what you think is native or non-native,they are vital for the survival of native animal species, particularly in arid regions. 

-H


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Apr 27, 2009)

Englishmen


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 27, 2009)

Dingos aren't a protected species. Should be, but then the worlds longest man-made structure would no longer have a purpose.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 28, 2009)

Theres a few raindeers up this way running around,i seen one out the front cheewing on grass,yelled out to my daughter,and said quick theres a raindeer out here,she ran out looked up in the sky and said she couldnt see it,i told her over there,pointing to the deer.Apparently these were on a farm,but the farmer got sick off them,open the gate.The council were going to destroy them,


----------



## christo (Apr 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh 1 thing about dingos, they aren't considered native yet, right?
> Yet they came around the same time as Aboriginal's, yet they are....



Dingoes have been here 3,000-8,000 years. People have been here 40,000-60,000 years. Dingoes came here most likely with Asian traders, not with aboriginal people. You can see semi-wild dingoes in Bali and other parts of South-East Asia.


----------



## christo (Apr 28, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> good point man how weird is that. niether aboriginals or dingos originated in australia they both just kinda wondered over from another landmass. .



Getting to another land mass by boat is a bit more than just "wandering". I don't think people would consider James Cook was "just kinda wandering" when he arrived here. Not having a go at you, but I'm not too sure about your use of language in this post. 

It is an interesting point though. All of our native rats and mice, many of our native birds and many of our reptiles arrived here from other land masses after Australia was separated from the rest of the world (many of them have changed very little since they arrived). At what point do they become native? Would Indian Mynahs be considered native if they had flown here by themselves 50 years ago rather than bought here by us?


----------



## christo (Apr 28, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Theres a few raindeers up this way running around,i seen one out the front cheewing on grass,yelled out to my daughter,and said quick theres a raindeer out here,she ran out looked up in the sky and said she couldnt see it,i told her over there,pointing to the deer.Apparently these were on a farm,but the farmer got sick off them,open the gate.The council were going to destroy them,



Reindeer or Fallow deer? I know we have Fallow deer, never heard of reindeer even existing in Australia either domestic or wild. Might be wrong though......


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 28, 2009)

outback = goats, donkeys, horses, camels, cats...can I stop now...

This dragged me off somewhere on some tribal land enroute to Uluru (yes I had a permit)


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

What species of Hedgehog are rumoured to be in Australia? The english hedgehog or one of the pygmy types from africa? Growing up in the UK the english hedgehogs were so cute, but they are the worst carriers of fleas! We used to feed them at night on the patio and boy they need to learn table manners! lol


----------



## discomat (Apr 28, 2009)

Notorious_Guf said:


> Englishmen


 

lol


----------



## owcurat (Apr 28, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Dingos play a very important ecological role. Regardless of what you think is native or non-native,they are vital for the survival of native animal species, particularly in arid regions.
> 
> 
> Not sure the "tassie" devils and tigers that used to live on the mainland would agree


----------



## Radar (Apr 28, 2009)

owcurat said:


> Nephrurus said:
> 
> 
> > Dingos play a very important ecological role. Regardless of what you think is native or non-native,they are vital for the survival of native animal species, particularly in arid regions.
> ...


----------



## Radar (Apr 28, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> outback = goats, donkeys, horses, camels, cats...can I stop now...
> 
> This dragged me off somewhere on some tribal land enroute to Uluru (yes I had a permit)
> 
> ...



I recognize that road......


----------



## discomat (Apr 28, 2009)

i saw a canetoad once


----------



## jordan93 (Apr 28, 2009)

Go on youtube and type in ' Big black cat in Australia' 
and enter the first video.
There is footage of them, i'm still not sure if its fake:S
Most likely just feral cats.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 28, 2009)

christo said:


> Reindeer or Fallow deer? I know we have Fallow deer, never heard of reindeer even existing in Australia either domestic or wild. Might be wrong though......


 Couldnt tell you which one they are,they are all the same to me.These ones are fairly big thou.


----------



## Elise (Apr 28, 2009)

Dingos are aussie all round mate.... everything has come from all over... but dingos u can't find anywhere else. they may have been from god knows where 1000's of years back but they have changed into aussie dogs now so not introduced.


----------



## Elise (Apr 28, 2009)

cane toads are everywhere in qld. and same with asian gecko's....


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a very large population of Rusa Deer at my back doorstep, they are a utter pain, though some recent culling has done wonders of late. You can still see them very night in the suburbs of Bundeena and Maianbar in the Royal NP.
If you want to open your eyes on the subject, read Tim Low's "Feral Future" books, it recounts some amazing things like Quote [ Remarkably, antelope were still being set free during the 1930s, when Taronga Zoo bred blackbuck, they were released into the Royal N.P. near Sydney, but bush there is much too thick and they were not seen again] end quote. 
and thats just the start.....


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2009)

Eurpoean Carp,

If only Drop Bears would eat them.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2009)

oddly enough we have introduced natives in WA. The rainbow lorikeet is a pest here taking our native parrots nesting sites and food. Kukabaras have also been introduced here. Still I'd rather them than things that aren't Australian. 
Seen plenty of deer, goats, foxes, rabbits, cats, horses, donkeys, camels and all the usual introduced birds.. bloody english bringing those floggin black birds, sparrows and starlings........


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 28, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Theres a few raindeers up this way running around,i seen one out the front cheewing on grass,yelled out to my daughter,and said quick theres a raindeer out here,she ran out looked up in the sky and said she couldnt see it,i told her over there,pointing to the deer.Apparently these were on a farm,but the farmer got sick off them,open the gate.The council were going to destroy them,



i wish we got raindeer here apprently they have some nice racks and taste fantastic but we dont they require very cold weather year round they would die very quickly here. what youve seen are fallow deer or sandbar deer. raindeer have very long shaggy almost black fur where as the deer we get in australia are mostly a sandy brown with the exception of a sandbar deer wich has short yellow grey fur and truly stinks you can smell them a couple of hundred meters away they are also the biggest deer we get in australia probably because they arent technically deer they are elk. if youd ever seen an adult sandbar youd know it they make a big horse look like a pony. you could have also soon a red or hog deer depending on where you live.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2009)

Elise said:


> Dingos are aussie all round mate.... everything has come from all over... but dingos u can't find anywhere else. they may have been from god knows where 1000's of years back but they have changed into aussie dogs now so not introduced.


 
People who are first generation Aussie call themselves Australian so I think you're right.. 1000+ years is good enough for me 
http://www.australianfauna.com/dingo.php


----------



## christo (Apr 28, 2009)

Elise said:


> Dingos are aussie all round mate.... everything has come from all over... but dingos u can't find anywhere else. they may have been from god knows where 1000's of years back but they have changed into aussie dogs now so not introduced.



They are also found in many parts of South-East Asia. 3,000 years doesn't change an animal that much in evolutionary terms. Agreed they are a part of our natural ecosystem now, but they are not uniquely Australian.

Check out the link if you want some more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

Some of our worst introduced species have been plants, not animals, though introduced animals seem to steal the show, as the changing of habitat isn't as dramatic as a fox eating a parrot.


----------



## christo (Apr 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Some of our worst introduced species have been plants, not animals, though introduced animals seem to steal the show, as the changing of habitat isn't as dramatic as a fox eating a parrot.



Especially when you think of introduced grasses used for cattle fodder. Good point!


----------



## Goodoo (May 2, 2009)

> what youve seen are fallow deer or sandbar deer. raindeer have very long shaggy almost black fur where as the deer we get in australia are mostly a sandy brown with the exception of a sandbar deer wich has short yellow grey fur and truly stinks you can smell them a couple of hundred meters away they are also the biggest deer we get in australia probably because they arent technically deer they are elk.


I disagree with your discription of deer species. Sambar are the third largest deer in the world after Moose and Elk. They are not closely related to Elk like Red deer or Sika deer are which can all interbreed, and Elk are a species of deer. Bucks in the rut can have a strong oder, but Sambar have less than the European species. In Australia we have Fallow and Red deer which are European, and Sambar, Rusa and Hog deer which are Asian species from the Indian regon. 

The introduced animal living in the wild in Australia I would most like to see is the escaped Pigmy Hippo living on Tiperary Station in the NT.


----------



## channi (May 2, 2009)

Brisbane pests, mostly ferals. http://www.brisbane.qld.gov.au/BCC:BASE:1189938558:pc=PC_5610


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 2, 2009)

What I would like to say would be politically incorrect...


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2009)

I haven't read the thread too closely but no mention of cattle and sheep or horses. It's also funny that white humans can consider themselves Australian even if not born here but introduced animals that have been here for 100's of years are exotic pests and guess which one does the most harm ?


----------



## mystix81 (May 2, 2009)

Question? Does anyone really think that we have Australian dingo's in Aus anymore? Am a fence sitter but am in Agree with both sides of the debate of where they originate. I agree they 'wandered' ova but they have/had there own DNA group which was/is similar to wild dogs of some Asian continents but from wat i've heard of late they are all cross- breeds now mating n forming packs with domestic feral dogs that have gone walk about or dumped by owners....there a suggestion that there prue DNA is long gone?? Am a dreamer but i've always wanted to set up my own Dingo sanctuary using Australia Dingo's (n there unique dna) but i fear by the time i get my dream on a roll it will be too late?? Boooooo I think one of the only population of Aus dingoes that might have pure dna would be on Fraser? Spose it just depends wether there are domestic dogs allowed on the island which i think is a no cause it's national park (i think) but once again am sure some idiot/yob would of taken a dog there 'i'd put money on it' for sure....any info/facts to back my theory up???????, such an interesting topic to me


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 2, 2009)

boa said:


> I haven't read the thread too closely but no mention of cattle and sheep or horses. It's also funny that white humans can consider themselves Australian even if not born here but introduced animals that have been here for 100's of years are exotic pests and guess which one does the most harm ?


 
Pauline Hanson has said it...

You said it for me...

Have you been to eg Garden City to play 'Spot the Aussie' lately?

also have you been along the new section of the Mt Lindsay Highway and seen the road kill - animals, birds, reptiles etc driven out of their homes to make way for 'humans'?

maybe I had best stop there as I am (at least) a 4th generation import to this country but still an import initially.


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2009)

I have been to Garden City a few times but never consciously looked for Aboriginals to be honest.

I think you may have misunderstood my point if you liken what I said to anything Hanson has said.


----------



## channi (May 2, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Have you been to eg Garden City to play 'Spot the Aussie' lately?


 I take exception to that comment. I shop at Garden City, I wear a muslim head scarf and I am a sixth generation Australian and damn proud of it. What is your point?


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2009)

I think the point may have been that some only consider people of Anglo Saxon appearance to be real 'Aussies' ? A very odd belief seeing as the whole country since the late 1700's has been built on immigration from around the world.


----------



## christo (May 2, 2009)

boa said:


> I have been to Garden City a few times but never consciously looked for Aboriginals to be honest.
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood my point if you liken what I said to anything Hanson has said.



Don't worry, I didn't think any of what you said sounded Hansonesque. I think someone else may have just exposed a little bit of rouge of the back of their neck......


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2009)

Thank you, it did worry me that it could have come across as agreeing with that women.


----------



## channi (May 2, 2009)

No boa, you made a valid point that had nothing to do with what MrsDragonLady is implying.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 2, 2009)

christo said:


> Dingoes have been here 3,000-8,000 years. People have been here 40,000-60,000 years. Dingoes came here most likely with Asian traders, not with aboriginal people. You can see semi-wild dingoes in Bali and other parts of South-East Asia.



Oh haha I was waaay out. But still, 3-8000 years is a long time


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 2, 2009)

ok I AM sorry as it appears that to get my point across I HAVE offended some - my apologies as my intention was NOT to offend anyone.

The original question for this thread was *introduced animal species* of which I did mention that my ancestors were immigrants by stating 'still an import initially'

In hindsight I agree that mentioning Pauline Hanson was ridiculous to say the least...

re: 'Have you been to eg Garden City to play 'Spot the Aussie' lately?' - my point was that if you go to any large shopping centre you will rarely, if ever, see an *aboriginal* therefore there are a lot of *introduced animal species *and *channi *I am sorry you were on the defensive and took offence as that was *not* what I meant.

my concern is for the way we as immigrants, *including myself*, have taken over native fauna (and flora) habitats for our own convenience and left *them* without a home.

and *boa* when I said 'You said it for me...' I was referring to your sentence - 'It's also funny that white humans can consider themselves Australian even if not born here but introduced animals that have been here for 100's of years are exotic pests and guess which one does the most harm ?'.

Look I could go on forever apologising but I suppose someone will just analise my apology then. So a sincere big hug and apology to all those I have upset.


----------



## christo (May 2, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> ok I AM sorry as it appears that to get my point across I HAVE offended some - my apologies as my intention was NOT to offend anyone.
> 
> The original question for this thread was *introduced animal species* of which I did mention that my ancestors were immigrants by stating 'still an import initially'
> 
> ...



No worries. Although aboriginal Australians are exactly the same species as the rest of us. So all humans (as a species) are either native to Australia or introduced as a whole. But that is an argument for another day......


----------



## christo (May 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Oh haha I was waaay out. But still, 3-8000 years is a long time



That it is.


----------



## mystix81 (May 2, 2009)

Tell ya this tale just for giggles... i was told by an American the other day that i should take a long hard look at myself and decide if am really Aussie...i had to educate her that my not so distance rallies moved here from all ova the world... english/welsh, yankie, Kiwi, german, , and list goes on including Australian Aboriginal but i look Greek.....Aboriginals are the true Aussies...we just rocked up later......alot lik my dingo mates?? BTW bac to the form title...has anyone got any views on my dingo rant???


----------



## christo (May 2, 2009)

mystix81 said:


> Tell ya this tale just for giggles... i was told by an American the other day that i should take a long hard look at myself and decide if am really Aussie...i had to educate her that my not so distance rallies moved here from all ova the world... english/welsh, yankie, Kiwi, german, , and list goes on including Australian Aboriginal but i look Greek.....Aboriginals are the true Aussies...we just rocked up later......alot lik my dingo mates?? BTW bac to the form title...has anyone got any views on my dingo rant???



I agree with you pretty much. Apparently there are still some pure "alpine dingos" out there, at least I have heard that is the case. It would be great to preserve the bloodlines before they disappear from the wild.


----------



## whcasual79 (May 2, 2009)

there used to be alot of foxes down waterford way when i lived there 5-6 odd years ago... u could see em running thru the acreages...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 2, 2009)

mystix81 said:


> ...has anyone got any views on my dingo rant???


 

I watched a programme recently on wild dingos and the trapping of them etc and the think that over 75% of them are now hybrids :x


----------



## channi (May 2, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> ok I AM sorry as it appears that to get my point across I HAVE offended some - my apologies as my intention was NOT to offend anyone.
> 
> The original question for this thread was *introduced animal species* of which I did mention that my ancestors were immigrants by stating 'still an import initially'
> 
> ...


 
You do not have to be sorry that I was "on the defensive" you should be sorry for putting me there. If you lived my life and had to defend your right to be here on an almost daily basis you too would be "on the defensive". 
If your comments were intended as you claim, I accept your appology. Maybe be a bit more careful about how you put things as the simplest comment can be taken in the wrong way when it is in written form.


----------

